# Evinrude !!!



## Xcelsior (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking for information on an Evinrude speedibike motor from 1930's.  Any and all info would be great like rarity, value or ??? Thanks!


----------



## Sulley (Oct 3, 2011)

I found this little tidbit.  Sulley


----------



## Xcelsior (Oct 3, 2011)

*Speedibike*

That's it! And a great start, thanks! Hopefully more info will come in like how common they were or are and today's market value.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2011)

Try "U.S. Scooter Museum" site. This is a rare bird indeed, maybe 3-4 known out there. Good luck! bri.


----------



## tony d. (Oct 3, 2011)

*evenrude*

think of it on the bike of the same name  what a dream


----------



## bud poe (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grandpa's Motorcycle*

I was lucky enough to see this one and talk to the grandson of the original owner!  He is a great guy with an AMAZING family relic, surf around on my blog (see link below) and you'll find period photos of the bike before motor, with sidecar, etc...Enjoy!  (bicycle was a mid/early 30's Snyder)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QwhHJVf10Sw/TOitVHMk6AI/AAAAAAAAAaM/_AvLHZR6RTA/s1600/sm_img_6960.jpg


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 11, 2011)

*neat!*

Dose it run?


----------

